# Its almost done!



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1042/543072358_daa48ae2af_o.jpg

Well! Here is what we have done so far! This is so exciting! I am planning on having white realeasse birds on the smaller side on the right and keeping runts in the larger side... I am guestimating that it will be done in prolly a month because it is mostly my grandfather and i working on it. YAY!
AND i want to thank Lovebirds for the plans! I am so glad this could become a reality for me!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Pixy,
What a beautiful pigeon cottage.
Your birds will be happy and safe in their new home.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wow, Pixy! That is going to be terrific! Your grandfather must be a very wonderful man. Renee, thank you to you and your husband for helping this project along!

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Pixy, 

Your new pigeon loft does look very good indeed...quite spacious! Your pigeons should appreciate this very much. Take some more pictures of the inside and once it's nearly done. Also post some more pictures of your runts when you have time. Are you planning on breeding the runts? How many are you wanting to keep in total?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thank you for sharing your work in progress Pixy.  
You & your grandfather are doing a wonderful job.

Looking forward to updates.  

Cindy


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Pixy,
> 
> Your new pigeon loft does look very good indeed...quite spacious! Your pigeons should appreciate this very much. Take some more pictures of the inside and once it's nearly done. Also post some more pictures of your runts when you have time. Are you planning on breeding the runts? How many are you wanting to keep in total?


I am planning on taking more pictures. I only got a bout two and the camera died. But right now, i only have the smaller side painted. I am planning on breeding the runts and unfortunatley breeding hasnt been succesfful yet or rather keeping the egg safe. There was a baby that half hatched but it died and got squished because its bell go stuck to the inside of the egg? Any who, i am planning on fostering the eggs under the homers. This pair is breeding contantly, these birds are truly in love. so i hope to get my numbers up with those. I want to be able to breed some quality runts that will pay for themselves. I am not sure on how many i want. I guess ill house what i can without it being overcrowed... (that'll be the day) But! ill be sure to post some more pictures and some of the runts.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Pixy said:


> I am planning on breeding the runts and unfortunatley breeding hasnt been succesfful yet or rather keeping the egg safe. There was a baby that half hatched but it died and got squished because its bell go stuck to the inside of the egg? Any who, i am planning on fostering the eggs under the homers. This pair is breeding contantly, these birds are truly in love. so i hope to get my numbers up with those. I want to be able to breed some quality runts that will pay for themselves. I am not sure on how many i want. I guess ill house what i can without it being overcrowed... (that'll be the day) But! ill be sure to post some more pictures and some of the runts.


Hi Pixy, 

Please don't put a lot of stock and faith in breeding your runts, they really aren't prolific breeders because of their size and history. I'm sorry that your luck hasn't been great with breeding results but do keep in mind that your results are not uncommon among runt breeders and unless you're a LARGE scale breeder of them.

Fostering runt chicks to homers is a good idea, the only problem comes once they get older and much larger...the homers might not be able to keep up and provide them enough to eat, so be ready to supplement them once they go beyond homer size.

Excellent foresight in not wanting to breed too many or more than your loft can handle...this is EXACTLY what one has to keep in mind. Good luck with your white homers as well. Looking forward to new and more pictures.


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

Thats exactly what i was thinking. Just to be on the safe side foster the eggs and chicks homers because i know the white homers are good parents.Ill take soem pictures of them soon.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

WOW!. Your loft looks great! Can't wait to see more pictures. Question though. What are the windows for on the one side. You said the white release birds would be on the right side? Is the the right side facing the loft or the right side standing inside the loft?


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

Well the window on the right side looking at it are the ones for the white realease birds. We havent yet gotten the aviaries put on yet. Those were the only windows we had. However, they will have a landing board and the whole shibang just like yours just minus the the traps on the inside window. Is that alright though?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pixy said:


> Well the window on the right side looking at it are the ones for the white realease birds. We havent yet gotten the aviaries put on yet. Those were the only windows we had. However, they will have a landing board and the whole shibang just like yours just minus the the traps on the inside window. Is that alright though?


I completely forgot about this thread!! SORRY!
What kind of entrance are you going to have for the birds? You don't need a trap like mine, as mine is made to go with the pads and clocking system we use, but I do think you need some bob rods at least. You need a way to let the birds out, but also a one-way in, so that once in, they can't come back out unless you let them out.


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1297/577195832_29cff86f5a.jpg

Have you even seen anything like this? I am so happy with it. I had to negotiate with the paint mixer guy/dude to get the color  LOL! Im planning on making the other floor either a bright fushia pink or a bright blue  I bet ill have the most color floors youll ever see. 

Also, would you look at that 
http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1364/577196062_f0f90b3ee5.jpg
I already have residents in my loft. Its on the top of one of my door stops. Now i just hope i dont have to leave the front door open forever until the babies hatch and leave. What fun this is.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pixy said:


> http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1297/577195832_29cff86f5a.jpg
> 
> Have you even seen anything like this? I am so happy with it. I had to negotiate with the paint mixer guy/dude to get the color  LOL! Im planning on making the other floor either a bright fushia pink or a bright blue  I bet ill have the most color floors youll ever see.
> 
> ...


 GREEN FLOOR??? That should be fun early in the AM. LOL  
Are there babies/eggs up over the door? Doesn't look like a very safe place to raise babies. How wide or deep is the door stop? I would think not very deep. You'll be picking up babies off the floor is they hatch up there. Alive I hope.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Well, pink is a complementary color to green -- get out your color wheel. 
You won't be sleepy for long with those floors.   (See, don't those colors look nice together  )


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Where is the landing board???


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> GREEN FLOOR??? That should be fun early in the AM. LOL
> Are there babies/eggs up over the door? Doesn't look like a very safe place to raise babies. How wide or deep is the door stop? I would think not very deep. You'll be picking up babies off the floor is they hatch up there. Alive I hope.


There are no eggs or babies in there. BUT i dont really want to destroy all their hard work building their nest...What if they dont have time to build another one? Should i just take it down and hope they have enough time? I think thats the best idea if there arnt babies in it morrow. However, i could just nail on a 1/4" strip of plywood in front of it and have fun watching them grow? Either way, i guess ill try to do whats best...


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

flitsnowzoom said:


> Well, pink is a complementary color to green -- get out your color wheel.
> You won't be sleepy for long with those floors.   (See, don't those colors look nice together  )


Right? I think its a gaert idae. It just makes everything more fun!


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

Matt D. said:


> Where is the landing board???


Matt, there isnt a landing board yet because i havent attached the aviary or rather screened it in yet. The landing board will be on the fant of the aviary. For now, im just going to keep the birds in with the windows open because there is screen on the wnidow. (that will come off when we have the aviary done)


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pixy said:


> There are no eggs or babies in there. BUT i dont really want to destroy all their hard work building their nest...What if they dont have time to build another one? Should i just take it down and hope they have enough time? I think thats the best idea if there arnt babies in it morrow. However, i could just nail on a 1/4" strip of plywood in front of it and have fun watching them grow? Either way, i guess ill try to do whats best...


Do you have dummy/plastic eggs? I personally would leave the nest since you don't have a problem doing that and when/if eggs are laid, just replace them. This really depends on whether you will have birds in the loft yet and if these two (ferals?) will be around or near your birds. You really don't want that. So......if the birds can stay without it being a problem, just let them sit on dummy eggs until they tire of them and get ready to start again. Then take the nest down and kindly ask them to move else where.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Pixy, is that a pigeon nest or a songbird - like sparrow, finch, etc. nest?


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

Its not a pigeon nest. i wish it was though. i think im going to keep it there to watch them grow.Or maybe they just wont lay eggs in it and find another place since ive been in there a ot. Who knows.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Pixy,

Your loft is wonderful. It is so exciting to build one and imagine as you work how happy your birds will be in it. I'm looking forward to the next pictures of it. Love the bright floor idea.

Margarret


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Pixy, it is hard to tell from a nest what type of bird built it. It looks a little "messy" and finches tend to kinda throw them together so that is what I'm leaning toward.

I'm not sure I would leave it in there if your pigeons will be using it any time soon. The songbird will get really stressed out and may abandon the nest any how. Too, would it have easy access to the nest once the pigeons go in?


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

well the birds nest is outside the door where the pigeons will be. it has it in the hallway. I havent seen any birds flying it or out latley so maybe it decided to leave. Im just thinking if it does decide to nest there. I might scare it when im going inor out to see my birds and the eggs might get chilled. Maybe ill just have to ge super quiet and kind duck when i go in the door or am in there at all.


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

Hey guys. Here are my new Pletinckx homers! Well the one closest on the floor isnt but the other three are and theres one more thats hiding behind the ladder.Theres one adult cock that i have in there because i dotn want him to pair up with another breed in the other coop. YAY! And their in the new loft. LOL. I dont have any V perches in there yet do right now a step ladder will have to do  They will be at breeding age at the end of summer so i can take my time building the nest boxes.
http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1144/602600017_4d8421438f.jpg
I also am tryin gto sell my other homers that arnt purebred. And i was also thinking of dividing the other larger side of the coop with chicken fence going down the middle so that i can have three breeds. Anyone have any ideas as to what other breed i should have besides the giant runt and haveing the pletinckx homers for wedding releases? I was thinking giant hungarian house pigeon Maybe. BUT i am so excited about this all.


----------

